# GENENEWS GEN.TO



## TSXMaster (Mar 17, 2017)

Any Genenews Shareholder here ? Just to get your opinion about that stock !!!


----------



## hollyhunter (Mar 10, 2016)

Genenews Ltd says signed an agreement with a multi-specialty physician group in American Midwest for use of its cancer diagnostic tests Source text for Eikon.


----------

